# Plumber Pipe fitter work in Canada?



## RCIRL (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello all..Due to the recession here in Ireland I have to find some work abroad.

I am considering Canada as a good opportunity. I am a fully qualified Plumber/Pipe fitter and a coded Oxy Ace welder. I also have ARC and TIG experience. Along with my pipe fitting experience I am fully qualified to work on plumbing and heating systems. Residential and Industrial. 

Would my qualifications land me a good job in Canada? Also can anyone provide some solid recommended agencies that are involved with trades people and can set up visas flights/accommodation and so on?

Many Thanks. RC.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi RC,

Your trade is in demand in certain areas of Canada. Do you have a province in mind? If you PM your email I can send you a free report on job descriptions, average salary, job demand, current vacancies etc.
Cheers Louise


----------



## RCIRL (Jan 29, 2009)

louiseg said:


> Hi RC,
> 
> Your trade is in demand in certain areas of Canada. Do you have a province in mind? If you PM your email I can send you a free report on job descriptions, average salary, job demand, current vacancies etc.
> Cheers Louise


Hello Louise. Thank you for your reply. I just sent you a email. I sent it to the email address you have on your home page.

Since I've never been to Canada I dont really have a province in mind. 

Look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi RC

I don't know if you've looked into the Provincial Nominee Program, but thought I'd leave you a link for the BC site....

Provincial Nominee Program - Ministry of Advanced Education and Labour Market Development

Here are a couple of BC links that might provide some further information as well....

Plumbing Officials' Association of British Columbia
BC Work Futures - Occupational Profile
All Plumber Jobs in BC - Wowjobs
http://www.labourmarketinformation.ca/standard.asp?pcode=lmiv_main&lcode=E


----------



## RCIRL (Jan 29, 2009)

Oggy..Thank you very much. I have never been in a position were I had to look for work abroad and I find it very confusing. Im finding it very difficult dealing with recruitment agency's here so all your helps been great. I will check over the links you provided. Cheers


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

RCIRL said:


> Hello all..Due to the recession here in Ireland I have to find some work abroad.
> 
> I am considering Canada as a good opportunity. I am a fully qualified Plumber/Pipe fitter and a coded Oxy Ace welder. I also have ARC and TIG experience. Along with my pipe fitting experience I am fully qualified to work on plumbing and heating systems. Residential and Industrial.
> 
> ...


My mate is always looking for good plumbers...Vancouver Island


----------



## RCIRL (Jan 29, 2009)

crockett said:


> My mate is always looking for good plumbers...Vancouver Island



Crockett do you have an email address I can forward my CV to? Thanks.


----------



## marky (Feb 17, 2009)

RCIRL said:


> Crockett do you have an email address I can forward my CV to? Thanks.


hi any chance someone can forward me the email address thanks


----------



## Robert2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am a plumber and looking to move to Canada as a citizen, your posts are a good lead, thank you all


----------



## marky (Feb 17, 2009)

crockett said:


> My mate is always looking for good plumbers...Vancouver Island


hi crockett do you have email also so i can contct them, as posted am too looking for plumbing work
thanks


----------



## rob2984 (Mar 19, 2009)

crockett said:


> My mate is always looking for good plumbers...Vancouver Island


Please could I have your mates email
Many thanks


----------



## Robert2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes I too would like to speak with your mate about working there.


----------



## Querida (May 28, 2009)

*Pipefitter Work in Canada > as of June 2009*

Hello:
Flint Energy Services, Alberta, Canada is hiring now as well as Ledcor, JV Driver. Search all these companies on Google. Good Luck.





RCIRL said:


> Hello all..Due to the recession here in Ireland I have to find some work abroad.
> 
> I am considering Canada as a good opportunity. I am a fully qualified Plumber/Pipe fitter and a coded Oxy Ace welder. I also have ARC and TIG experience. Along with my pipe fitting experience I am fully qualified to work on plumbing and heating systems. Residential and Industrial.
> 
> ...


----------



## robert monk (Jun 30, 2009)

hi read all your posts and was interested in the comments made about norway, if anyone has names of agencies or contractors i can get in touch with it would be much appreciated.
regards rob.


----------



## gtaplumber (Jun 16, 2010)

*Toronto plumbing situation*



RCIRL said:


> Hello all..Due to the recession here in Ireland I have to find some work abroad.
> 
> I am considering Canada as a good opportunity. I am a fully qualified Plumber/Pipe fitter and a coded Oxy Ace welder. I also have ARC and TIG experience. Along with my pipe fitting experience I am fully qualified to work on plumbing and heating systems. Residential and Industrial.
> 
> ...


You can try kijiji.ca and criagslist.org thats where I post jobs and hire plumbers from.


----------



## kyokushin723 (Jun 18, 2010)

skilled jobs like plumbing,carpentry etc are in demand in canada,we're going to canada in 8 months.

and i'm going to take a housekeeping and barista vocational course here in philippines, before i go to canada .


----------



## rebecca14 (Jul 30, 2010)

Try to search through internet. Canada is a powerful country so I thin there are an opportunity to a job seeker like you who need a job especially to plumbing industry.


----------



## britplumber (Mar 17, 2012)

*britplumber*

we are currently looking for pipefitters and have sponsored workers from Europe if interested send me email


----------



## irishplumber (Mar 31, 2012)

*work in canada*

hey was just wondering if u could give me an email of any plumbing companies in canada


----------



## irishplumber (Mar 31, 2012)

hey was just wondering if u could give me an email of any plumbing companies in canada.... im currently considering moving to canada to work... it would be a good oppotunity and experience... im fully quallified


----------



## klingon79 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi my partner is looking for full time work in canada in edmonton or calgray, we are in the process of our visas is the any where i can send his cv too we have applied to alot of job sites on line if you could help would be great


----------



## Ajw2k7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi, I have 20 years experience in the uk, plumbing, heating and gas. I'm time served with British gas and have commercial and domestic qualifications. I'm looking to move out to Canada so am wanting to get some contacts....any advice


----------



## Stuart74 (Jun 25, 2012)

britplumber said:


> we are currently looking for pipefitters and have sponsored workers from Europe if interested send me email


Hey "Britplumber" are you still looking for workers? Stuart74


----------



## britplumber (Mar 17, 2012)

Ajw2k7 said:


> Hi, I have 20 years experience in the uk, plumbing, heating and gas. I'm time served with British gas and have commercial and domestic qualifications. I'm looking to move out to Canada so am wanting to get some contacts....any advice


contact me at Trotter and Morton.com


----------



## Stuart74 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey Britplumber, what are your details at Trotter and Morton, I have a similar background from British Gas 22yrs in the industry and also Senior Management experience in FM Services and Property Maintenance. Regards Stuart


----------



## britplumber (Mar 17, 2012)

Stuart74 said:


> Hey "Britplumber" are you still looking for workers? Stuart74


yes


----------



## Ajw2k7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi, do I just use the general contact email on the trotter and Morton website or should I specify anyone in particular as a contact.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Ajw2k7 (Jun 25, 2012)

britplumber said:


> contact me at Trotter and Morton
> 
> How do I contact you at trotter and Morton? Should I just use the general contact email...thanks


----------



## Ifka (Oct 15, 2013)

I am also interested in contact with britplumber. My husband is looking for a job. He is a plumber.


----------



## britplumber (Mar 17, 2012)

Ajw2k7 said:


> Hi, do I just use the general contact email on the trotter and Morton website or should I specify anyone in particular as a contact.
> 
> Thanks for your help


you email me at [email protected]


----------

